# New York Must Sees?



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I find myself in NYC for a meeting this coming morning. I have scheduled a second day to spend some time seeing the sights.

I find myself staying a couple of blocks from the MOMA and the Kiton Store. 

Are there any other must sees while I am in Manhattan that I can't find elsewhere? I also expect to drop by the Oxxford Store as well as a couple of others.

TIA,
Perry


----------



## Bisu_fan (May 5, 2009)

Sights-definitely wall st, statue of liberty, moma, timesquare, empire state building, ground zero, most people dont agree, but the tour buses do a very good job of getting the basics.

shopping wise-5th avenue and madison

other things to do:
-catch a show
-stroll in central park (checkout the charcters!)
-dinner in soho


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

The Statue Of Liberty then, Ground Zero then, let us know your thoughts.
Shopping: Madison Av. in the 50's and 60's.
A Broadway show, Central Park, The lower bay, any other museums, SoHo, any gardens, the main library (42nd and 5th).
When you're ready to relax, pick a restaurant of your favorite food and critique it for us.
*HAVE FUN!*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

pkincy said:


> I find myself in NYC for a meeting this coming morning. I have scheduled a second day to spend some time seeing the sights.
> 
> I find myself staying a couple of blocks from the MOMA and the Kiton Store.
> 
> ...


Too many to mention. If I were to visit only one sartorial establishment, it would have to be Paul Stuart at 45th and Madison. Arguably the best collection of men's accessories anywhere in the world, as well as tailored clothing and outerwear. But given limited time, I'd focus on ties, pocket squares and socks.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

For dinner try out Center Cut off 9th and 63rd.
The USS Intrepid is docked on the Hudson along 12th street.
You can make a nice loop hitting Citi Shoes, Omega shop, Brooks, Alden of NY
Top of the rock is nice, so is Trump towers, I enjoyed Empire State Building.
Coney Island boardwalk was a nice stroll on a Sunday morning, Nathan's is right off the walk.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*See City Shopping Guide Sticky in AAAC Fashion Forum*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69501


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Must see*

Metropolitan Museum, 5th ave at 84. Stroll thought the newly renovated American Wing, then out into Central Park


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

As far as shopping goes, I would drop into the grand department stores in the city. On 5th avenue there is Saks Fifth Avenue, Bergdorf Goodman, Barney's and then there is Macy's at Herald Square. A trip to New York also wouldn't be complete with out a visit to 346 Madison Avenue, the Brooks Brothers flagship. Also worth stopping into is Turnbull & Asser at 42 East 57th Street, a beautiful wood paneled store with a winding wood staircase leading upstairs to the bespoke fitting room and an outpost for Crockett & Jones shoes.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

MoMA
Cannoli at Gusto Ristorante e Bar Americano
Gray's Papaya/Papaya King/Papaya Dog, in that order


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

Dean and Deluca!


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

medwards said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69501


The newest of the New York City threads are ~ two years old. Of course the basic sights haven't changed, and perhaps few of the sartorial landmarks have changed, too.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Too many to mention. If I were to visit only one sartorial establishment, it would have to be Paul Stuart at 45th and Madison. Arguably the best collection of men's accessories anywhere in the world, as well as tailored clothing and outerwear. But given limited time, I'd focus on ties, pocket squares and socks.


Thanks for this, as I'll be in NYC most of this coming week and will have very little time for shopping. Paul Stuart is no. 1 on my list. Of course I will stop in to 346 Madison.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

hellomarty said:


> Dean and Deluca!


Overrated and overpriced.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Shopping
"Menswear Row" on Madison Avenue
Bergdorf Goodman
Macy's
Century 21
Barneys New York
Saks Fifth Avenue
Jay Kos
Hell's Kitchen Flea Market

Touristy Stuff...
Empire State Building observatory or Top of the Rock
Times Square
Ground Zero
Central Park
Metropolitan Museum of Art
Brooklyn Bridge
Staten Island Ferry


----------

